# Lost my anchor rope and chain reward...



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Tried all over today to get some snapper with no luck,then we went to the antaries and talked to some divers on the UNDER GOD nice big center console they had seen some nice fish so I figured to give it a try....No luck when we went to weigh anchor It was hung up on something and had to leave it behind 200 feet of 9/16 2o feet of 5/16 chain and tied a big white bouy ball to the end of the rope.If anyone (divers) do the antaries and can retreive it for me I will be in their debt..reward offered... Thanks call Jim at 850-455-5452


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

hope it works out for you! definitely a bad feeling coming back to the dock when you lose a bunch of money on lost equipment! Been there with anchors, sunglasses, and rods so feel ya pain.. hope you get it back!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Jim, We brought your white float back, we saw it and thought "Now, why would Jim throw his float off the boat, tied to this long rope"? Kidding.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*why*

if you will just rig you ananchor correctly you will NEVER lose an anchor, I have postede several times how torig an anchor so you will never lose it.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

old school said:


> if you will just rig you ananchor correctly you will NEVER lose an anchor, I have postede several times how torig an anchor so you will never lose it.


 O.K you tell me how to set an anchor and not get it stuck I'm willing to learn something new.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

Realtor said:


> Hey Jim, We brought your white float back, we saw it and thought "Now, why would Jim throw his float off the boat, tied to this long rope"? Kidding.


 VERY FUNNY JIM:no: I hope since I have you as a witness maybe some one will return my stuff what do you think.:001_huh:


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*anchor*



karma said:


> hope it works out for you! definitely a bad feeling coming back to the dock when you lose a bunch of money on lost equipment! Been there with anchors, sunglasses, and rods so feel ya pain.. hope you get it back!


 Thanks and I just bought 500 feet of new line was supposed to be 9/16 turned out to be 1/2 inch..If I had more line I would have been able to anchor farther away from the wreck and not gotten hung up. Hope someone returnes it to me..


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

serch breakaway anchor using tie straps, poted 7-01-2009


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

old school said:


> if you will just rig you ananchor correctly you will NEVER lose an anchor, I have postede several times how torig an anchor so you will never lose it.


Never is too strong a word. I dive and hae retrieved multiple anchors rigged to break away. Sometimes they fall in a place where it doesn't matter how you rig it you won't get it back without diving.


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

It is possible, you are correct. But 20 years no lost anchors. Doing this way the chance you will lose an anchor is much much less.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

*RE: Breakaway Anchor using Tie Straps* 
You can make any Dalford *anchor* a *breakaway* by drilling a hole at the base plate and attach the chain there. I use a tie the chain at the end of the arm were the chain is normally attached. If it gets hung the tie brakes and the abchor is pulled out backwards. Have never lost an *anchor* on any boat. 

ORION45 made a good point in mentioning to use the BLACK nylon wire ties/straps, which are more UV light resistant than the White ones.

I believe a ready a post from SEALARK several months ago recommending #75-80lb breaking strength on these ties/straps. And someone else mentioned to wrap it twice B4 securing it.

This might save everone a little (precious) time. Have a GR8 day.


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

I have done this as well and it works VERY well. An old fishing mentor of mine showed the trick to me. Brilliant and simple. Nothing works all the time though. I've found dozens of anchors over the years and a few were set up like that but ended up in the just the wrong spot (like a narrow portal on a wreck or embedded in spools of cable etc.)


----------

